# Is this an Asian House Gecko?



## gemrock2hot (Mar 16, 2011)

just wondering if this lil guy is an asian house gecko my bf found him inside last night. Kinda hard to tell as they seem to vary in colour. thanks


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 16, 2011)

yep i think so


----------



## Torah (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG I think that probably the cutest thing Ive seen ever ! Are you allowed to keep these ???


----------



## McGrimmis (Mar 16, 2011)

It looks like it. Definitely an exotic. Native geckos don't have toe nails.


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 16, 2011)

Torah said:


> OMG I think that probably the cutest thing Ive seen ever ! Are you allowed to keep these ???


l am just down the road and l have 10-12 in my house every night, l think they are great but let them keep themselves and control of my freeloading insects, its a circus "every" night watching them stalk mozzies and moths....solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 16, 2011)

yeh we have heaps at our house too yeh they keep our insects under control


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 16, 2011)

In NSW they have to be on license, which is strange.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 16, 2011)

omg really? thats weird


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 16, 2011)

Pity they poop over everything and they "bark" (for sheer want of a better word).


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, they come under house gecko and are class one.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 16, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Pity they poop over everything and they "bark" (for sheer want of a better word).


 
i'd rather clean walls then chase bugs around with spray lol i wouldnt really call it a bark.... more like a laugh lol


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 16, 2011)

Braidotti said:


> In NSW they have to be on license, which is strange.



well around the Lismore [NSW] they are in most houses roaming free...go figure...solar 17 [Baden]



Akwendi said:


> Pity they poop over everything and they "bark" (for sheer want of a better word).


the poop is easy to clean up the after-effects of sprays and baits NOT SO EASY...solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## McGrimmis (Mar 16, 2011)

In Australia (all states) only licensed zoos can keep exotic species of reptile and it is an offence under the Commonwealth’s Environment Protection
and Biodiversity Conservation Act, 1999 for a person to possess an exotic reptile. 

The asian house gecko are having an impact on wild populations. The are also known to carry mites which can be a vector for disease.


----------



## kat2005dodi (Mar 16, 2011)

They are better than TV! Have you ever seen a baby one try and get a bug on the other side of the window. I laughed so much it hurt, the little fella was just so determined.


----------



## sydguy82 (Mar 16, 2011)

in hervey bay and surrounding areas they are everywhere


----------



## saximus (Mar 16, 2011)

McGrimmis said:


> In Australia (all states) only licensed zoos can keep exotic species of reptile and it is an offence under the Commonwealth’s Environment Protection
> and Biodiversity Conservation Act, 1999 for a person to possess an exotic reptile.
> 
> The asian house gecko are having an impact on wild populations. The are also known to carry mites which can be a vector for disease.


 So why are they on the NSW Current Species List indicating that anyone with the most basic reptile licence can own them?


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 16, 2011)

McGrimmis said:


> In Australia (all states) only licensed zoos can keep exotic species of reptile and it is an offence under the Commonwealth’s Environment Protection
> and Biodiversity Conservation Act, 1999 for a person to possess an exotic reptile.
> 
> The asian house gecko are having an impact on wild populations. The are also known to carry mites which can be a vector for disease.



have a look on the current NSW reptile list, under house gecko.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 16, 2011)

well technically they aren't really exotic ne more as they were introduced a while ago..... they are just now considered as a pest....i guess kinda like the cat? im not sure wat qld's view on them are... anyone know?


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 16, 2011)

*NSW Species List - House Gecko*

NSW Species List - House Gecko (click pic to enlarge)


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 16, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> NSW Species List - House Gecko (click pic to enlarge)
> 
> View attachment 190998


 
Can't get rid of them... might as well make money from them....


----------



## bally (Mar 16, 2011)

yes it is mate. one way of telling is the spines on there tail


----------



## McGrimmis (Mar 16, 2011)

I am very surprised to see them on the list.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 16, 2011)

McGrimmis said:


> I am very surprised to see them on the list.


 
I'm not...


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 16, 2011)

bally said:


> yes it is mate. one way of telling is the spines on there tail



thought so just wasnt to sure thanks


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 16, 2011)

does anybody actually keep them? because if they are so common where you guys live, whats the point of keeping them when all you have to do is sit still for a while.........


----------



## McGrimmis (Mar 16, 2011)

The more I read the more I am confused.

NON-INDIGENOUS ANIMALS REGULATION 2006 - SCHEDULE 1 - Classification of non-indigenous animals 
NON-INDIGENOUS ANIMALS REGULATION 2006 - SCHEDULE 1


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 16, 2011)

Counted 14 adults around one light near the gym last night.
Also I don't know what happened but homes first floor balcony population suddenly disappeared for a couple of weeks but have now re-appeared. There is one individual who had lost his tail and normally hunts on one of the glass doors with his "wife". During the non-appearance I saw him inside in the third floor corridor but he has since moved back


----------



## robwilco76 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hemidactylus frenatus... pesky little critters that are the main vector of 'entamoeba envadens'... more commonly known as amoebic dysentry. A neighbours kid used to feed his spotty with em, until it started crapping blue and died. No good as feed geckoes, but their tails can be used for finnicky little snakes, ie baby trees or adders. The parasite (or disease, whatever it is) is carried in the gut. However ring tailed geckoes feast on them... if you wanna get rid of these geckoes, let a couple of ring tails go in the ceiling.


----------



## snakeguy (Mar 16, 2011)

i hate to say it but i hate the things. they get into the a/cs and **** them up big time


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Mar 17, 2011)

They're everywhere up here too. The babies always seem to end up inside the house. Had a great session at a outback pub once we were betting on the geckos fighting on the wall


----------



## cris (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont like them they kill most of the insects i would normally catch to feed to my herps, that said they are a nice bundle of nutrion themselves. I use them as feeders for many reptiles, i always freeze them and although i have heard of one person suspecting they may have caused a problem after feeding. I think its an insignificant risk untill something changes my mind. They already run around through the house unfrozen crapping everywhere and i think that would be far more risky than feeding them thawed to animals that naturally eat reptiles packed full of heaps of parasites.


----------



## snakeguy (Mar 17, 2011)

i shoot them XD


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 17, 2011)

snakeguy said:


> i shoot them XD



:lol:

You must go through a lot of Spakfilla?


----------

